# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Early Stages of Atlantis reborn

## SimonTodd

Atlantis has risen from the depths and now floats some half a mile over the Atlantic, a gigantic sand strewn ruin

----------

